# Daily Pivot Points



## nseforex (21 December 2009)

AUD/USD

S3 - 0.8729

S2 - 0.8769

S1 - 0.8834

P  - 0.8874

R1 - 0.8939

R2 - 0.8979

R3 - 0.9044

Dec 21


----------



## nseforex (21 December 2009)

EUR/USD

S3 - 1.4109

S2 - 1.4185

S1 - 1.4258

P  - 1.4334

R1 - 1.4407

R2 - 1.4483

R3 - 1.4556

Dec 21


----------



## nseforex (21 December 2009)

USD/JPY

S3 - 87.38

S2 - 88.18

S1 - 89.31

P - 90.11

R1 - 91.24

R2 - 92.04

R3 - 93.17

Dec 21


----------



## Mr J (21 December 2009)

Might be easier just posting a link like this: http://www.actionforex.com/technical-analysis/pivot-points/pivot-points-summary-200603205734/#daily


----------



## nseforex (22 December 2009)

AUD/USD

S3 - 0.8668

S2 - 0.8737

S1 - 0.8774

P - 0.8843

R1 - 0.8880

R2 - 0.8949

R3 - 0.8986

Dec 22


----------



## nseforex (22 December 2009)

EUR/USD

S3 - 1.4132

S2 - 1.4200

S1 - 1.4237

P - 1.4305

R1 - 1.4342

R2 - 1.4410

R3 - 1.4447

Dec 22


----------



## nseforex (22 December 2009)

USD/JPY

S3 - 87.38

S2 - 89.89

S1 - 90.53

P - 90.88

R1 - 91.52

R2 - 91.87

R3 - 92.51
Dec 22


----------



## Timmy (22 December 2009)

Mr J said:


> Might be easier just posting a link like this: http://www.actionforex.com/technical-analysis/pivot-points/pivot-points-summary-200603205734/#daily




Thanks Mr J - more pivots there than you can poke a stick at!


----------



## nseforex (23 December 2009)

AUD/USD

S3 - 0.8644

S2 - 0.8697

S1 - 0.8728

P - 0.8781

R1 - 0.8812

R2 - 0.8865

R3 - 0.8896

Dec 23


----------



## nseforex (23 December 2009)

EUR/USD

S3 - 1.4086

S2 - 1.4151

S1 - 1.4200

P - 1.4265

R1 - 1.4314

R2 - 1.4379

R3 - 1.4428

Dec 23


----------



## nseforex (23 December 2009)

USD/JPY

S3 - 90.40

S2 - 90.70

S1 - 91.26

P - 91.56

R1 - 92.12

R2 - 92.42

R3 - 92.98

Dec 23


----------



## nseforex (24 December 2009)

AUD/USD

S3 - 0.8665

S2 - 0.8699

S1 - 0.8749

P - 0.8783

R1 - 0.8833

R2 - 0.8867

R3 - 0.8917

Dec 24


----------



## nseforex (24 December 2009)

EUR/USD

S3 - 1.4126

S2 - 1.4179

S1 - 1.4259

P - 1.4312

R1 - 1.4392

R2 - 1.4445

R3 - 1.4525

Dec 24


----------



## nseforex (24 December 2009)

USD/JPY

S3 - 90.77

S2 - 91.04

S1 - 91.26

P - 91.60

R1 - 91.89

R2 - 92.16

R3 - 92.45

Dec 24


----------



## nseforex (25 December 2009)

Merry Christmas !!!


----------

